# Riversdale Road Tech



## RiversdaleNeill (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello everybody. Anyone out there from Riversdale, Liverpool (1964). Looking for Dave Williams.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

RiversdaleNeill said:


> Hello everybody. Anyone out there from Riversdale, Liverpool (1964). Looking for Dave Williams.


Does he owe you money ?? 10 bob borrowed at the Aiggie .


----------



## RiversdaleNeill (Sep 5, 2014)

No Derek. I borrowed a pen from him in '64 and it has run out of ink. I need him to refill it for me. Did you know they knocked the Aiggie down to widen the road? Unforgivable. Best wishes from the radio side. Dave Neill.


----------



## Steve Hogg (Sep 22, 2014)

*riversdale 1962-1964*

Hi Derek,read your recollections recently Dave Ireland played at weekends at the Bradford Hotel near exchange st station,must have been the richest eng/cadet in that year,sadly Dave no longer with us.Tim Moreby I believe lives in Stirling,got that from Mel Wilson some time ago,Terry Wynne became an MEP,now a bible puncher,must have seen the light!!Ricky Foster in oz,glad to hear that Wag is still around.Here we are all pushing 70+ doesnt seem like yesterday since those carefree days.(==D)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Steve Hogg said:


> Hi Derek,read your recollections recently Dave Ireland played at weekends at the Bradford Hotel near exchange st station,must have been the richest eng/cadet in that year,sadly Dave no longer with us.Tim Moreby I believe lives in Stirling,got that from Mel Wilson some time ago,Terry Wynne became an MEP,now a bible puncher,must have seen the light!!Ricky Foster in oz,glad to hear that Wag is still around.Here we are all pushing 70+ doesnt seem like yesterday since those carefree days.(==D)


Hi Steve ; I heard from Dave Dowling who is in Oz also Jimbo Stephenson and Stan Robinson . All kicking around 70 as you pointed out . I am still kicking but having a few tests at this time .
Cheers Derek


----------



## kharkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Steve
I remember you and your laugh! I am still in touch with Sim Rendell, John Peachey, Mike Foote and some others. I know Sim is in conbtact with a number out of your year.
Like to hear more from you
Ken Harkness


----------



## stehogg (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Ken ,remember you well from days in Riversdale Road at Aulis ,Len Houlder was the warden then I think.The three names you mentioned I do recall but being 52 years ago difficult to picture faces.Surprisingly I remarked recently to our 3 sons that it seemed that many of our year seemed to have settled abroad eg Canada,Australia and New Zealand ,then up comes your comments.Will contact you when I get back home after visiting my brother and sister.Kind regards Steve.


----------



## kharkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Steve
We spoke recently and I was going to phone you back but mislaid your number. 
Mine are 0121 244 2252 07804 693348. Hope to hear from you again.
Ken


----------

